# Hobby 750 usable payload



## lebuski

Hello again, after getting my Camos satellite sorted out thanks to the helpful replies i received here, i was wondering if anyone would know what my usable payload would be. Here is the info i have gathered although i cant seem to find Mass in running order (MRO) 

MAXIMUM AUTHORISED WEIGHT (MAW) 4500KG 
GROSS TRAIN WEIGHT 5200KG 
AXLE 0NE 1850KG 
AXLE TWO 1500KG 
AXLE THREE 1500KG 

i think i'm right in thinking the usable payload is the difference between the MRO and the MAW, but not sure where to find the MAW. 

The van is a Hobby 750fmse on a Fiat Ducato Maxi 2.8jtd 

Thanks 
John


----------



## charlieivan

To find your Mass in Running Order have the whole vehicle weighed with full tanks of fuel, water etc; with driver and passenger aboard. The difference between this weight and your MAW(4500Kg) should be your usable payload. Being a tag axle I would expect both rear axles to be weighed as one otherwise the weights you have given put you overweight already. Your maximum train weight of 5200Kg means you are limited to a maximum trailer weight of 700Kg if you are at MAW. Hope this helps.


----------



## LPDrifter

As the previous poster said you will have to weigh your motorhome
to work out the payload.

Sometimes the sales brochure for your MH (if you have it or can get it)
will state what the payload is. Some manufacturers show payload
numbers in the user's manual.

The thing is you may not be able to rely on either of these sources.

The payload quoted by the manufacturer may be before various optional
extras were fitted. For example your MH may have a roll out awning
fitted; or it may have a bicycle rack fitted, or a second gas cylinder,
or a solar panel, or a TV and satellite dish. And so on.

All of these optional extras may be eating into the quoted payload
depending on how the manufacturer calculates / defines payload.

So the best thing to do is weigh your vehicle with all of the basic
equipment on board, plus passengers plus water and fuel. 
Subtract this from the Max Authorised weight and it will give you an
approximation of your payload

When fully loaded and ready for the a trip weigh again to double 
check. Ensure you are within your max authorised weight and
that weight on each axle complies with that stated on the plate.

One thing I am not sure about is how you weigh a tag axle but 
someone with a tag axle vehicle might help.

I would bet that with a tag axle Hobby 750 you should have ample
payload in normal circumstances.

Best wishes


----------



## lebuski

Thanks guys

John


----------



## Hobby2005

John

I haven't got a Hobby catalogue covering your exact model, but 2005/2006 catalogues for 700-series vehicles based on 'facelifted' Fiat 4500kg chassis give "Mass in ready-to-drive condition" figures between 3718kg and 3771kg, including allowances for a 75kg driver, fuel, fresh water and gas. Quoted payloads thus range from 729kg to 782kg, but obviously such figures will be eroded by the addition of accessories (awning, tow-bar, etc.) and the weight of passengers and baggage.

As has already been advised, if you want to find oiut how much spare payload you've currently got after having added your satellite-TV system, and/or whether you are still within your motorhome's maximum permitted weight limits, you'll need to have the vehicle weighed in its 'normal' fully-loaded state. This state can vary according to personal preference - for example, some people prefer to travel with a near-empty water tank (which can save 100kg or so for a Hobby 700), while others normally travel with the tank filled to the brim - but however you normally travel that's the condition you need to simulate (or make allowances for) when the motorhome is weighed.

Weigh the vehicle in two stages - first with just the front wheels on the weighing platform (which will reveal how close you are to your 'AXLE ONE" 1850kg limit) and then with all six wheels on the platform. The latter reading will tell you how much remains of your 4500kg MAW and, if you subtract from it the front-axle reading, you'll find out how much load is normally being placed on your Hobby's pair of rear axles. Don't try to weigh each rear axle individually - treat the pair of axles as a single unit with a total load-carrying capability of 3000kg (ie. 1500kg + 1500kg).

It's worth adding that commercial weighbridges intended to weigh very heavy vehicles may not be 100% accurate for a 4-tonne motorhome, but readings should be within, say, 20kg of correct. In the unlikely event that you are that close to any of limits shown on your Hobby's data-plate, you might want to try another weighbridge. (See the "ESSENTIAL INFO" section of www.chrishodgetrucks.co.uk for a weighbridge listing. This listing may not be up to date but should still be useful.)


----------



## rayrecrok

Now there's a thought how many pegs can a Hobby tag axle carry?. :?  :lol:


----------



## raynipper

lebuski said:


> Hello again, after getting my Camos satellite sorted out thanks to the helpful replies i received here, i was wondering if anyone would know what my usable payload would be. Here is the info i have gathered although i cant seem to find Mass in running order (MRO)
> 
> MAXIMUM AUTHORISED WEIGHT (MAW) 4500KG
> GROSS TRAIN WEIGHT 5200KG
> AXLE 0NE 1850KG
> AXLE TWO 1500KG
> AXLE THREE 1500KG
> 
> i think i'm right in thinking the usable payload is the difference between the MRO and the MAW, but not sure where to find the MAW. The van is a Hobby 750fmse on a Fiat Ducato Maxi 2.8jtd Thanks John


Hi John.
The figures quoted on my Hobby data sheet says mine and your 750 FMSe has a 'Loading Possibility' of 1230kg.

Ray.


----------



## lebuski

Thanks to everyone for your replies.

Ray, interesting to hear you have a data sheet. Here is the data i have put together from info found on the net and from the Fiat owners manual, as well as your input. I would be grateful if you could let me know if any details differ from your data sheet.

Presently I have been unable to find original sales brochure or convertors data sheets, so the following are facts and figures I have gleamed from the internet for this specific vehicle.

Dimensions
Wheelbase 4223mm
Length 7850mm
Width 2300mm
Height 2790mm*
Internal height 1930mm
*Including Camos dome 

Weights 
Max’ authorised weight (MAW) 4500kg
Gross train weight  5200kg
Axle one 1850kg
Axle two 1500kg
Axle three 1500kg
Usable payload 1230kg*
Towing nose weight 1000kg**
*Deduct accessories; AWNING, CAMOS DOME, TV, 
** To be confirmed







Capacities
Fuel Tank 80L
Including reserve 10L
Engine cooling system 11(DS)
10(TDS)
Engine sump 5.4L*
Engine sump and filter 6.0L*
Hydraulic power steering 1.3L
Fresh water tank
Waste water tank
*Synthetic based eng’ oil SAE 5W-40

Tyre inflation pressure
215/75 R16”C (Camping car) 5.5 bar/ 80 psi


----------



## raynipper

Hi Lebuski.

The numbers seem the same as I have.
I have downloaded the Operators Manual for the 600 and 700 series Hobby's.
If you and anyone else wants a copy I can attach to an e-mail if you PM me your address.

Ray.


----------



## lebuski

Hi Ray
Many thanks for your info, I have sent you a message by PM

jOHN


----------

